# [SOLVED] Bluetooth and systemd

## rokj

When I try to start bluetooth under systemd I get:

```
rok linux # systemctl enable bluetoothd.service

Failed to issue method call: No such file or directory

```

And I do not have any bluetoothd.service on disk... should I install some package?

Kind regards,

RokLast edited by rokj on Fri Aug 30, 2013 10:28 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Logicien

I think Systemd activate this service statically. You can make a search with the blue keyword to see if there's bluetooth file with the service extension after execute the command

```
systemctl list-unit-files
```

I only see bluetooth.target with ArchLinux. You can also check if the bluetooh daemon is started with the commands ps, htop, etc, and

```
systemctl status bluetooth.target
```

----------

## rokj

I recompiled kernel with almost all bluetooth options and then did following and it worked.

```
rok rokj # systemctl enable bluetooth.service

ln -s '/usr/lib64/systemd/system/bluetooth.service' '/etc/systemd/system/dbus-org.bluez.service'

ln -s '/usr/lib64/systemd/system/bluetooth.service' '/etc/systemd/system/bluetooth.target.wants/bluetooth.service'

rok rokj # systemctl start bluetooth.service
```

Thank you Logicien!

----------

